# Mastodon-Crack The skye



## ShaneO))) (Mar 18, 2009)

I have loved this band since the lifesblood ep. One of the first expirimental bands i liked in middle school. A time when i liked bands like mudvayne and Norma jean. They in many ways broke me out of my shell. Each release i've loved. Everyone had its own unique atmosphere. 

Yes it is true the bands latest outing isnt as intense or "heavy" as its predecessors. I ask WHO THE FUCK CARES? Mabey some brainless metal head or a snobby hardcore fan. Crack the skye is a psychedelic masterpiece IMO. This album may dissapoint some, but for me it is perfect. So much going on, yet the compositions are still beautiful and pieced together quite well. The vocals are great on this album IMO(again). Brent Hinds voice in particular. I suggest picking up a copy. 

Although the sound has become a bit more tame. The moods, tones and atomosphere remain dark and aggresive. Yet the music glimers with such beauty(i know it sounds dumb corny but w.e.) Mastodons most progressive and unique album in my opinion. 


Now for the flaming.


Track listing and time

Oblivion-5:46

Divinations-3:32

Quintessence-5:28

The Czar-10:55

Ghost of Karelia-5:24

Crack The Skye(feat. Scott Kelly of neurosis)-5:54

The Last Baron-13:03


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have never liked Mastodon that much, but I love Baroness (I just ordered Red Album). I listened to this album and it didn't impress me much. The reason I posed here was I saw the O))) in your nick and I am wondering if you listen to Sunn O))). I own the album Black One


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 18, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> I have never liked Mastodon that much, but I love Baroness (I just ordered Red Album). I listened to this album and it didn't impress me much. The reason I posed here was I saw the O))) in your nick and I am wondering if you listen to Sunn O))). I own the album Black One



I LOVE baroness. The red album was my number 1 LP of last year. I like sunn O))) but my name is more or less derived from the bass amps. Im a bassist yay meenz.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 18, 2009)

Aah I almost forgot that Sunn O)) was named after the amps. I don't have much experience with amps and electric guitars (I play viola/violin), I just listen to the music 

Glad you like Baroness too 

Sorry for hijacking the topic, though, hehe. I'll give some of Mastodon a second listen because I liked some of it but wasn't connecting the first time. I don't listen to sludge that often, and I need to look further into some of the bands. The only other sludge bands I listen to are Zozobra (Just ordered Harmonic Tremors along with Red Album and another drone doom album - Touched by Nadja) and The Ocean (I love Precambrian, which I have, and Fluxion... if only I could find Fluxion somewhere :/).


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 19, 2009)

I LOVE mastodon!  I'm liking the new album so far, haven't heard too much of it.  Leviathan or Remission were their bes tin my opinion, but I dig their new direction too.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 19, 2009)

I re-listened to Leviathan and I just don't like it :/

Red Album came in the mail today, though ^-^


----------



## Aden (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh shit, didn't realize this was out. Picking it up shortly...


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 20, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> I re-listened to Leviathan and I just don't like it :/
> 
> Red Album came in the mail today, though ^-^



Diffrent strokes, Yay meenz.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 20, 2009)

ShaneO))) said:


> Diffrent strokes, Yay meenz.



... wut? o_o


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 21, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> ... wut? o_o



You know, "diffrent strokes...for diffrent folks."  Yay meenz= Ya dig? I know its confusing haha.


----------

